# Headsup To All Reonauts



## Alex (11/8/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/565607-help-did-i-break-my-reo.html

"Your mod is taking a vacation the insulation under the 510 connection should not be removed ." 







http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/447084-reo-leak-need-help-disassembling.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Bummer... so will you be able to fix it with the repair kit @Alex?


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Wonder if one could replace that yourself?


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... so will you be able to fix it with the repair kit @Alex?


No, not part of the repair kit. You can only see it looking from the inside up, after removing the delrin cover and firing pin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

@Alex I'm sure you will be able to diy with your skills, the insulator is just a silicone tube hold there in place with a drop of clear silicone glue.


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

johan said:


> @Alex I'm sure you will be able to diy with your skills, the insulator is just a silicone tube hold there in place with a drop of clear silicone glue.


Can one not just pump a bit of marine silicone in there, if required?


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... so will you be able to fix it with the repair kit @Alex?


 
I'm not sure, I suspect that fixed bottom rubber thing may be damaged. I was just looking at all the leaking reo threads on ecf, and this one comes up a few times. As most peeps think that rubber is supposed to come out as well. Which I thought too, .after I may have caused some damage to it. It's not mentioned in any rebuild vids

I hope that the new insulator and gasket will work. And if not.. Well my mini gets to spend some needed vacation time at the spa.


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

I am confused, do you have this problem on you Reo, @Alex? Or just information for us?


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

Andre said:


> I am confused, do you have this problem on you Reo, @Alex? Or just information for us?


 
I still have a leak from beneath the 510 connection.


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

Andre said:


> Can one not just pump a bit of marine silicone in there, if required?


 
I don't think so as it will be a real pita to remove the centre pin after the silicone cured - when I received my grand I strip it down completely, including that silicone tube that acts as insulator for the centre pin. I had to remove the silicone glue inside before I could put the insulator (silicone tube) back in again. If I'm not mistaken it has the same OD & ID as the feed tube.


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Alex said:


> I still have a leak from beneath the 510 connection.


Ok, but that is an insulator. Does that not mean to insulate against electrical contact? Not make leak proof.
Did you check the origin of the leak by filling the bottle with water, holding your thumb on top of the 510 connection and pressing the bottle. Could, apparently only be one of two places: Through the gasket or through where the nipple is screwed on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, but that is an insulator. Does that not mean to insulate against electrical contact? Not make leak proof.
> Did you check the origin of the leak by filling the bottle with water, holding your thumb on top of the 510 connection and pressing the bottle. Could, apparently only be one of two places: Through the gasket or through where the nipple is screwed on.


 
I did try that, and it's most definitely leaking from below, runs right down the positive leaf spring, which explains why I've always had issues with misfiring. Now that the paint is removed I can clearly spot exactly where the juice is going.


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

One suggestion @Alex; just check if the nipple (connection between feed tube and centre pin) doesn't pinch the silicone insulator on the positive leaf spring.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Alex said:


> I did try that, and it's most definitely leaking from below, runs right down the positive leaf spring, which explains why I've always had issues with misfiring. Now that the paint is removed I can clearly spot exactly where the juice is going.


Ok, good you have a backup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

johan said:


> One suggestion @Alex; just check if the nipple (connection between feed tube and centre pin) doesn't pinch the silicone insulator on the positive leaf spring.


 
I hear what you're saying, which would prevent the two parts from joining correctly. Brilliant suggestion. Let me investigate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/8/14)

This is an update on my little mini.

So last night I took everything apart a few times to try and troubleshoot the leaking problem. And in the process I discovered a few things. The first being an easy way to unscrew the 51o pin. This entails screwing in another atomizer to put pressure on the connection. and then just using a long nose pliers to quickly loosen the nipple. (well it was a new way for me at least)

Secondly, with the 510 out of the reo, I reconnected the nipple and tube. Filled it with water to test for leaks by blocking the 510 positive pin end. And immediately noticed water escaping from the nipple/tube and from where the nipple screws onto the 510. I didn't really worry about the second leak, because I hadn't tightened the two parts fully at this stage. But what did strike me was how much leaking took place from the hose connection.

I then turned my attention to the little gasket (washer) from the 510 connection and turned it upside down, it gets formed into a convex shape. So flattening and turning it over may help I thought. Then I had a look at the rubber insulator tube which fits over the positive leaf spring connection, to check for anything out of the ordinary. Easy to remove and put back in place.

Finally I had a good look at the bottom of the 510 connection, at the rubber backing mentioned in the start of this thread, and although it's not in perfect shape, doesn't look dysfunctional. So I proceeded to reassemble everything, which goes incredibly fast using the new technique mentioned in the first paragraph. And finally, made sure that everything was tightened down well.

I then replaced the feed tube with a spare one. Which has a much tighter fit over the nipple. Filled her up and took her for a run....

This morning was the first time that I haven't found juice directly underneath the footprint on my desk. And no visible juice on the inside. So I'm feeling cautiously optimistic that the leaking problem is resolved. I continue to hold thumbs occasionally when squonking. Just to be on the safe side 

Maybe this help somebody else in future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Alex said:


> This is an update on my little mini.
> 
> So last night I took everything apart a few times to try and troubleshoot the leaking problem. And in the process I discovered a few things. The first being an easy way to unscrew the 51o pin. This entails screwing in another atomizer to put pressure on the connection. and then just using a long nose pliers to quickly loosen the nipple. (well it was a new way for me at least)
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

Some great tips, thank you @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Hope it goes well @Alex
How's the REO holding out now?


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hope it goes well @Alex
> How's the REO holding out now?


 
It's holding up very well so far thanks @Silver.

Happy to report no leaking juice issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Alex said:


> It's holding up very well so far thanks @Silver.
> 
> Happy to report no leaking juice issues.


 

Super stuff @Alex - very happy for you 
- I know it's terrible when there is a lingering unresolved issue - hasnt happened to me yet on the REOs, but on other gear it has happened quite a bit.

By the way, I may have missed it in this thread, but what is the moral of the story for a REO owner like me - what must I NOT do to land up getting the problem you had? Was this because of something you did or was it like that from the start?

Sorry if I missed it somewhere


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

Silver said:


> Super stuff @Alex - very happy for you
> - I know it's terrible when there is a lingering unresolved issue - hasnt happened to me yet on the REOs, but on other gear it has happened quite a bit.
> 
> By the way, I may have missed it in this thread, but what is the moral of the story for a REO owner like me - what must I NOT do to land up getting the problem you had? Was this because of something you did or was it like that from the start?
> ...


 
The original post in this thread was about the rubber backing/insulation beneath the 510 connection, which is not meant to be fiddled with at all when using the repair kit. And it seems many reonauts myself included. Incorrectly assumed that it forms part of the rubber insulator that gets replaced in the repair kit. This is not the case, as it forms part of the 510 connection. Rob from reosmods talks about having to send it back to him for repair, should this piece get removed.

TL;DR There is a rubber washer looking thing seen from below the 510 connection. Do not mess with it all! or your Reo will be taking a Spa vacation to reosmods


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Silver said:


> Super stuff @Alex - very happy for you
> - I know it's terrible when there is a lingering unresolved issue - hasnt happened to me yet on the REOs, but on other gear it has happened quite a bit.
> 
> By the way, I may have missed it in this thread, but what is the moral of the story for a REO owner like me - what must I NOT do to land up getting the problem you had? Was this because of something you did or was it like that from the start?
> ...


I think it was like that from the start, but @Alex will confirm. For me the moral is: Be very careful when replacing the center pin and gaskets, there are a few tricks to it.


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> I think it was like that from the start, but @Alex will confirm. For me the moral is: Be very careful when replacing the center pin and gaskets, there are a few tricks to it.


 
Yip @Andre, it was indeed bugging me from the start.


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Ok, so if I need to replace the centre pin and/or gaskets (only you guys would know when this is necessary LOL) - I will make sure to chat to @Andre and @Alex first.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, so if I need to replace the centre pin and/or gaskets (only you guys would know when this is necessary LOL) - I will make sure to chat to @Andre and @Alex first.


In about 10 years, maybe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

